# Bassadict69's 2020 Lawn Journal



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Getting a BAD late start this year...

Finally got around to pulling my soil samples to send off to LSU. I then sprayed the property with a mix of Prodiamine/celsius,

Part of my property is under a highline that has always been really thick with St Augustine. The last couple years it has been thinning and getting really weedy. I sprayed it today with prodiamine/celcius and threw in 32 oz of Image for Southern Lawns. Area is about 12k sq ft so it was really a small dose of image. I think the bottle says covers 5k sq ft.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Updating this so I can monitor the progress and growth (hopefully)

*Before dirt work to fill in some areas...*









*Post dirt work...*

















*Post sod...*


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Well, here we are wrapping up the summer and I have failed miserably with my lawncare all year! I fertilized once, early this spring, then life got busy and all I did was mow twice a week.

About 3 weeks ago, I did throw down some Bonus S I had sitting in the shed from clearance sales last fall, just to get it out of my way.

Last week I sprayed Celcius. This week I sprayed Prodiamine and also had to throw down some DiseaseEx for some fungus issues that popped up.

Overall, the grass is looking pretty good...now it has me wondering how much better it would be had it received better care over the summer!


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

I actually managed to get an early start for a change...

I hit my yard with a full rate dithiopyr application...in about two months, I plan to hit it with a 1/2 rate of both Isoxaben & simazine to hopefully get me through the summer.


----------

